# Picked up our third hedgie today!



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

We adopted him through Mike and the HWS.  He's about 4/5 months and is really tiny and super cute. He's a snowflake, but I can't really tell what coloring. His name's Avalon.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

He's so handsome and has such a cute face <3 Congratulations!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks  I finally resized some from FB. He's such a little derp right now.

We think he has hedgie mutism. He doesn't huff when he goes into a ball.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

The "toofies" are killing me!! :lol: How cute!! He has a lot of character for a little guy! I'm sure you'll have fun capturing his personality on cam!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

What a beautiful golden boy. Good luck with him.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

So sweet! I love his coloring. Congrats!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

too cute! teef!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A happy ending. He has a wonderful forever home!!! He is precious.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

He really is. He's eating like a champ and picked out all of the kibbles I put in there to start his transition from his crap food to good food. He's now happily asleep under his wheel.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Who is Mike and WHS?(sorry if I misspelled that haha)


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Mke is a rescue station, and HWS is the Hedgehog Welfare Society.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

ah. Where is this located?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You can find more info here:
http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

"MOOOM NOOO."


----------

